# Como bajar 48 voltios dc a 28 dc



## shogunn (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, resulta que tengo un tramformador que me saca 48 voltios en continua y necesito bajarlos a unos 27 o 30 voltios.
 ¿Se os ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo?.

Gracias


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 16, 2008)

48VCD? No sera que tu transformador saca 48VCA y al rectificarlo unos  66VCD? Cuanta corriente necesitas?


----------



## shogunn (Nov 16, 2008)

Necesito unos 27 o 30 voltios como maximo, los 48 voltios me los da ya rectificados


----------



## Cacho (Nov 16, 2008)

Como preguntó Rick, ¿de qué corriente estamos hablando?


----------



## shogunn (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola, estamos hablando de una corriente de 2 amperios


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Entonces lo que podes hacer es un divisor de tension y lo aplicas a la base de un transistor. Que uso le vas a dar? Decimelo y asi diseño el circuito y te lo mando enceguida.


----------



## shogunn (Nov 16, 2008)

el uso que le voy a dar va a ser conectarlo a un motor de 24 voltios y un amperio


----------



## alexx_57 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola si queres tener una tension regulada poder poner un diodo zener del valor que necesites y despues uno o varios transistores de paso, si requeris 2A el/los transistores te van a estar disipando: 48-30 *2= 36Watts lo que es un numero para nada despreciable, podes poner  dos tip41 que teoricamente disipan unos 50watts cada uno, saludos!


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 16, 2008)

OK. Entonces proba con este circuito.






Podes reemplazar los transistores NPN por otros que tengas a mano, solo tenes que preguntar antes hacerlo. El potenciometro sirve para regular el voltaje, si queres podes poner un preset(puede ser de 5K o 10K) y con un tester lo ajustas hasta lograr el voltaje deseado.


----------



## shogunn (Nov 16, 2008)

ok; mañana lo probare y te digo.Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## shogunn (Abr 10, 2009)

Saludos rick:

Por fin probe el circuito que me describiste en el post para regular la corriente, pero tengo un problema, te comento.

Despues del Tip41 le puse un LM7824 para estabilizar la tension.

El problema es que cuando le conecte el motor a los 10 segundos o asi se quemo el Tip41 y claro posteriormente quedar comunicado el tip se quemo el LM7824.

El Motor es un PAP marca eminebea unipolar modelo pm55l-048 si pinchas en el modelo te sale el datasheet. Te adjunto tambien como he diseñado todo el circuito, para ver si hay algun fallo.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Cuanta corriente necesitas?


Fogonazo pregunta también:¿ Cuanta corriente consume tu motor ?

Si la corriente es alta (>= 1A) te conviene hacer un reductor de tensión por modulación de ancho de pulso (PWM)


----------



## shogunn (Abr 11, 2009)

El motor es de 1 Amperio, pero quiero alimetar tambien 12 leds de alta luminosidad que son de 30 mA cada uno.


----------



## devil_ginger (Abr 11, 2009)

lm350, regulador de tension ajustable:

65v de entrada max
1,2 - 30 v de salida
3 amperios de salida
justo lo que necesitas......






saludos


----------



## cevollin (Abr 11, 2009)

o tambien podrias utilizar un lm138 regulador ajustable de 5 Amperios o ya de perdis un LT1038 regulador ajustable de 10 Amperios  seria una mejor opcio asi te aguanta mas tiempo aunque debo decirte que este ultimo regulador no lo he probado pero segun el datashett  funciona =que el lm350


----------



## shogunn (Abr 12, 2009)

¿Es suguro que el LM350 como el LM138 soportan los 48 voltios de entrada?


----------



## devil_ginger (Abr 12, 2009)

seguro compañero.....
sacado del datasheet............





la diferencia maxima entre el voltaje de entrada y de salida es de 35 v.
y considerando que la salida maxima de este regulador es de 30 v, la entrada maxima se fija en 65 v.

cosa de leer datasheet no te parece ?   

saludos....

pd: el lm318 tambien lo aguanta perfectamente.....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2009)

shogunn dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, resulta que tengo un tramformador que me saca 48 voltios en continua y necesito bajarlos a unos 27 o 30 voltios.
> ¿Se os ocurre alguna forma de hacerlo?.
> 
> Gracias





			
				shogunn dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estamos hablando de una corriente de 2 amperios



48 - 30 = 18v
por 2 amper

36 W que alguien tendra que disipar si no se usa swiching.


----------



## joalgove (May 16, 2011)

hola me podrian colaborar...................estoy haciendo de proyecto semestral un electroeyaculador para animales entonces necesito que al conectarle el electro al recto del  animal le descarge un amperaje de 100mA que sean fijos me podrian colaborar se los agradeceria GRACIAS


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (May 16, 2011)

pobre animal....seria lo mismo que picanearlos....


----------

